# Reward for whoever finds my eyebrows.



## ~Coco~ (May 17, 2007)

Where have they gone?  I don't pluck,just the very stray ones that obviously don't belong.  But my eyebrows are just kind of disappearing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Any advice or has anyone seen this happening to them?


----------



## liquidstar (May 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if this helps if they are disappearing, but I saw on one of those shows on the Style Network that if you put Castor oil on them they will grow back super fast.


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

I heard rubbing your eyebrows will encourage growth.


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2007)

Maybe try that Talika stuff for eyebrows, I think it's meant to make them grow faster or thicker


----------



## Katura (May 18, 2007)

The "tail" ends of my eyebrows are  like that...I got realllll friendly with a eyebrow pencil...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I heard rubbing your eyebrows will encourage growth._

 
*starts massaging eyebrows* Please grow backkkkkk!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

In a magazine I read about a MU artist that uses Rogaine to help grow out the models eye brows.

I asked my dermatologist about this and he said that doesn't work.

I was tempted to try, but decided to give my brows a chance on their own.  The hair grew back but are different (so I might try the Rogaine anyway).

Have you had major surgery? The dermatologist told me that can happen after surgery but should grow back within 6 months (I lost eyebrows, lashes & head hair)


----------



## breathless (May 18, 2007)

when i was pregnant and was taking vitamins, my eyebrows grew insanely fast! i had to pluck everyday! whereas now, i don't have to pluck but once a week.


----------



## courters (May 22, 2007)

Both my mom and her mom have this problem - it's genetic in their case (and I'm praying I don't get it!)  They both have less than half an eyebrow on each side, seriously they only have the third that is nearest the nose, if that makes sense.  They both use a Lancome brow kit to help make it less obvious.

So, I guess it depends on if it is genetic for you or if it is being caused by something.  Are you really stressed out?  Stress can cause hair loss.  Or have you maybe changed something about your skincare routine (using something too harsh, etc)?  

Neither of them have tried anything to make them regrow though - so I'm not sure about those tricks!


----------



## lipshock (May 22, 2007)

Castor Oil, Castor Oil, Castor Oil!

Cannot recommend this enough.  Every night before you go to sleep, rub some castor oil on your eyebrows and you will see growth in no time.  Seriously, sounds a little hard to believe, but it works.


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 22, 2007)

there is a head tretment called Nioxin that works also


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Castor Oil, Castor Oil, Castor Oil!

Cannot recommend this enough. Every night before you go to sleep, rub some castor oil on your eyebrows and you will see growth in no time. Seriously, sounds a little hard to believe, but it works._

 
How long did it take until you noticed a difference?


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 14, 2007)

Castor oil....in a few weeks you will notice softer, tamer(?), and healthier thick brows.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2007)

Castor oil is also great for eyelashes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put some on my fingers and rub my lashes, or you can use a mascara-like brush, I do it every night... actually I DID before, and now I'm too lazy lol... but I'll start doing it again because it really works.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 20, 2007)

rubbing ginger roots and rosemary oil are suppose to help. mince the ginger roots, add a few drops of rosemary oil to the ginger and leave it in your fridge, rub the mixture on to your brow before you go to bed, massage for a couple of minutes


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 23, 2007)

_this might be a really silly question, but im not sure where to look for the castor oil in stores? i was walking around CVS afraid to ask someone! haha, if someone can fill me in id appreciate it ... its the best thing ive heard to do for my eyebrow problem!_

_thanks_


----------



## XShear (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugacole9* 

 
_this might be a really silly question, but im not sure where to look for the castor oil in stores? i was walking around CVS afraid to ask someone! haha, if someone can fill me in id appreciate it ... its the best thing ive heard to do for my eyebrow problem!

thanks



_

 
It's a laxative. Gross, but it has so many beauty uses! Look for it in the "digestive" isle. HTH!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 24, 2007)

thank you so much! what else does it do?


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw the castor oil thing on the Oprah site and Anastasia had recommended it. She also makes a product for this. I order my vitamins and supplements from vitacost.com so I searched there and ordered it the other day. It was like a little over two dollars for 8oz. You could get 16oz for like four something but I didn't think I would need that much for now. I'll probably put like an ounce in a small bottle so it will be easier to use and my luck I'd drop it and spill all of it.

I didn't know either what to look for and when I did a search there was a million different types and extracts and I just got confused. I didn't want to put something so close to my eyes and it be too strong and made for something else.


----------



## XShear (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugacole9* 

 
_thank you so much! what else does it do?_

 

People also use it with the OCM. Usually they mix EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) with Castor oil (50/50 ratio) and use it as a makeup remover/cleanser. Works quite well, actually.


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 29, 2007)

_i've been using the castor oil for about a week now and so far so good! they are growing in pretty nice, long, and in the areas where they werent growing before_ :bigthumb


----------

